

Can I completely opt out of (LinkedIn) endorsements? - jaybna
http://help.linkedin.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/34318

======
jaybna
The answer is: "Currently, there is no way to completely opt out of
endorsements."

Was this answer helpful? No

